# I like a Rainbow as much as the next guy...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...unless I'm standing next to this guy that is.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol: He really likes rainbows :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Instead of creaming in his pants he should have legged it over there and claimed the pots of gold !! Dumb ass. :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

the stig said:


> Instead of creaming in his pants he should have legged it over there and claimed the pots of gold !! Dumb ass. :lol:


 :lol:

DAZ


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

> It's a double rainbow!!


Yes, they usually are. :roll:

I particularly love someone's response to his video:


> i hope he uploads﻿ a video in which he discovers a magnet


 :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

O dear, he really did cream his pants :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

jesus at first I thought he was jacking off looking at the thing. LOL then he starts crying too. Now that's what you call a man's man.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Why put crap like this on the forum? :?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

audimad said:


> Why put crap like this on the forum? :?


Lighten up Pal. It is of topic after all and gives people a laugh


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

audimad said:


> Why put crap like this on the forum? :?


Even us 'long time lurkers' like posts like this.

LOL just great.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

audimad said:


> Why put crap like this on the forum? :?


His post has more value than yours :-*

So Kell .... when was you at Yosemite ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> So Kell .... when was you at Yosemite ?












2004... :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

audimad said:


> Why put crap like this on the forum? :?


Because it beats talking about cars ALL day.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not really fussed with rainbows but Yosemite is well worth a visit or three.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

What was he smoking :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL quality what a total 'tard 

I always enjoy something a bit different on here that can put a smile on my face 

Charlie


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > So Kell .... when was you at Yosemite ?
> ...


Snap!


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

"What does it mean?"

Gonna get wet? Dropping too many pills? You're moderately unstable?

Brilliant find - so many weirdo's in the world.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Supreb find Kell - Crying myself after watching that. Don't you just wish there was a picture of the bloke that took it?!



Hipflyguy said:


> "What does it mean?"
> 
> Gonna get wet? Dropping too many pills? You're moderately unstable?
> .


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Supreb find Kell - Crying myself after watching that. Don't you just wish there was a picture of the bloke that took it?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he has his own You Tube Channel... There's another video where he gets really excited about Turkeys.

Here's the remix though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g0yZDMB ... h_response


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

OOPS. Double post.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Kell,

That put a smile on my face  Thank you, and for all of us who LIKE your post's... keep them coming


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


I didn't see either of you there :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I didn't see either of you there :wink:


I was only there for two nights I think. Got the bus up El Capitan and walked back to the Awahnee(sp?) (where we stayed).

Best holiday ever.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see either of you there :wink:
> ...


We started off at San Francisco then stopped over at Mariposa and had the day in Yosemite before going on to Mamouth. Then we did Vegas for a few days , overnight at the Grand Canyon and down to Tuscon for a couple of nights. Then we went to San Diego and stayed at the Del Coronado .


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Not dissimilar to ours really.

SF for two nights, then through Sequoia to Yosemite. Through Death Valley, to Vegas, then stopped off at the Hoover Dam on way to Grand Canyon (helicopter ride). Out to Monument Valley, then big drive to LA, stopping off at Lake Havasu to see London Bridge.

The only thing I'd change is less time in LA and much more in SF. Loved being there.


----------

